# Painful sex?



## 15467 (Feb 3, 2007)

My best friend has IBS, has had it for her whole adult life. She is currently in her early thirties.She has always had an issue with painful intercourse and was wondering if anyone else suffered from this?ThanksLindy


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

There is a name for this condition:here:http://ic-network.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=73


----------



## 15467 (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you, I will have her print out some info on that and take it with her to the OBGYN when she goes back.I just thought I'd check if it was related to the IBS, since the last OBGYN she brought this up to laughed at her! I thought it would be better to go in quite well informed this time!I'm sorry that you all suffer as my friend does with IBS, but it nice that you have each other. I will send her a link to this site too. Thanks againLindy


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:I just thought I'd check if it was related to the IBS, since the last OBGYN she brought this up to laughed at her!


I don't think she laugh at her,look like there's a link.Bowel discomfort perhaps trapped gas irritating the pelvic area.


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just went to a new Gyno after my previous one wouldnt acknowledge my pain when he pressed in the middle of my hip bones during the normal pelvic exam and the fact that I have bad pain during sex. The new Gyn is sending me for a pelvic ultrasound, urine tests, etc. She told me that its also common to have irritable bladder with irritable bowel?? But shes running all the tests that my previous gyn wouldnt do just to make sure that there is nothing wrong.If a doctor laughs at your friend, I say she finds a new one - I did. My Gyn also at one point told me not to have sex to avoid the pain.. hes like "well if it hurts, dont have sex!" I was shocked.


----------



## 23403 (Feb 6, 2007)

Why are so many doctors rubbish!? I had similar problems when I first developed IBS - my doctors refused to acknowledge that I was in pain, claimed it must be psychological and dismissed me, until I lied and said I had a boyfriend and this was causing problems. Eventually they decided that I needed psychosexual counselling (I was also suffering from vaginismus as a result of painful sex and a plethora of painful tests), but as there was no specialist in the area they said there was nothing they could do. I've now overcome the vaginismus thanks to a wonderful boyfriend, and my gynaecological problems seemed to diminish after the stress of my finals were over, although I am still sometimes in pain, usually coinciding with an IBS flare-up. I'm now on the progesterone only pill cerazette, and it is causing me to bleed constantly, especially when my IBS flares up (which happens a lot since I started taking it). I asked the doctor for a different one, they said I was already on the best one, so I would have to just rely on condoms (I wanted the pill as a back-up, as my boyfriend is allergic to latex and the non-latex ones tend to slip off) or "just say no". It's me that's asking, for crying out loud!I have now been prescribed abstinance for the second time in two years. The answer? See another doctor!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I think it's a pretty common issue for many of us. It happens to me occasionally as well especially at ovulation time or when I'm really c. Sometimes I get pelvic pain afterwards that lasts awhile. Relaxation on muscles during intercourse sometimes helps. Relaxing abdominal muscles can help also.


----------

